# CALI | World Trade Center Pacific | 118m | 387ft | 25fl | U/C



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

​


*September 2013*









*May 2014*









*June 2014*









*July 2014*









*November 2014*









*December 2014*










*Web site: www.wtccali.com/*


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

is noted to be built faster


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

And the note that has to do with the topic of the thread.


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

January 15:



JJthomson said:


> Traigo esto para acá
> 
> *World Trade Center
> *
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

March 16:



Mariodcarvajal said:


> Van por el piso 19


March 14:


cali.4ever said:


> llevaba tiempo sin aportar, así que ayer me pegue una escapada de mis labores universitarias y les traje estos avances!!!
> 
> 
> WTC:


----------



## Somalinimo (Mar 14, 2015)

looks so nice, just the renders themselves are giving orgasm :lol:


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

March 26:



JuanpaG said:


> *AVANCE WORLD TRADE CENTER - PACIFIC MALL.​*


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

April 4:



Chellinc said:


> 04-04-15-004 by Jhon_Alex., on Flickr





Chellinc said:


> Una de mas cerca


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

April 5:



JuanpaG said:


> *
> 
> AVANCE PACIFIC MALL.
> ​*
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

April 27:



cali.4ever said:


>


----------



## JuanpaG (Aug 30, 2013)

good work *mafd12* , Congrats

MAY -2015 


















CREDITOS- Cali4ever.​


----------



## God.Comrade (Nov 11, 2020)

Al final que paso con este proyecto?


----------

